# Samsung 1.1 Thick Plasma



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Samsung Introduces 1.1 Inch Think Energy Efficient 50-inch Plasma

* May 10, 2009


Samsung has reportedly made a CES promise a reality with their ultra-thin 50 inch 8-Series plasma set. Amazingly, the 50 inch set is a mere 1.1 inch thick which is easily half of the current standard for flat HDTVs - specifically plasma HDTVs.

Samsung reports that they have found ways to make their latest version of 50 inch HDTV sets 40 percent more energy efficient. Critics with a focus on "green" topics have recently been leaning towards LCD HDTVs with their praise as they are more mindful of their energy use.

There is though that there would be a follow up set sized at 58 inches from the Samsung 8-Series lineup. Ship dates are not known.


----------

